# Thoughts and prayers for son



## steve bellinger (Feb 1, 2020)

my youngest son came back from getting his taxes done yesterday. After dropping off my wife he went home ( lives next door in a small house I built) well after walking in he new something was wrong. Started yelling for his girlfriend, live in for five years, and his daughters mother. Getting no answer he go in bedroom and closet door is open and he finds her hanging from ceiling. Haven’t asked him how she managed that as it’s not the right time. So if you don’t mind he could use all the prayers and good thoughts he could get. O his name is Skyler and starting to day he’s a single father.

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear that Steve, that's terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his daughter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers from us as well Steve. So sorry for you, your son, and her family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2020)

So sad. May the lord give him strength.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Feb 1, 2020)

Prayers sent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh my lord! Hate to hear that. Thoughts and prayers to the entire family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 1, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> So sad. May the lord give him strength.


I will keep him and his family in my prayers. Sometimes things are hard to understand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 1, 2020)

Praying for him and his daughter. Sorry to hear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 1, 2020)

That’s awful, Steve. I hope you, your son, and the little one can find strength in each other and surrounding family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2020)

Horrible tragedy! Hard to know what steps to take next. Will pray for your entire family. It will take all of you to get through this! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 2, 2020)

Prayers sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 2, 2020)

So sad to read this. May God give them strength. Prayers sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Praying for the Lords' Peace and Strength for your son and your grandchildren.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 2, 2020)

So very sad. Prayers for all of you. Don't be afraid to reach out for support. You're not alone, many willing to help and listen or just sit and be there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2020)

Praying that the Lords wraps him up in his loving arms and gives him peace.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 7, 2020)

So sad .... prayers for all the family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 7, 2020)

So sad to hear. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2020)

@steve bellinger how are you and Skyler doing?


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 11, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> @steve bellinger how are you and Skyler doing?


We’re doing all right. We’ve been through so much mayhem in the last few years,unfortunately it’s all most becoming routine. With the wife only getting worse, it gets frustrating sometimes but after 43 years of marriage I need to just hold my tongue as it’s not really her As far as Skyler he has lots of friends that understand what he went through. It helps that he has meant a new girl that has gone through a lot of crap also. Thanks man for asking and hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas. Let’s hope 2021 is better than 2020.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2020)

steve bellinger said:


> We’re doing all right. We’ve been through so much mayhem in the last few years,unfortunately it’s all most becoming routine. With the wife only getting worse, it gets frustrating sometimes but after 43 years of marriage I need to just hold my tongue as it’s not really her As far as Skyler he has lots of friends that understand what he went through. It helps that he has meant a new girl that has gone through a lot of crap also. Thanks man for asking and hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas. Let’s hope 2021 is better than 2020.


We're all thinking about you and your family Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2020)

That is good to hear. I hope things continue to get better for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

